
Software Start-ups: What Worked and What Did Not, an economists view - holdenk
http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/media/UW%20Software%20Start-ups:%20What%20Worked%20and%20What%20Did%20Not.html
======
holdenk
A discussion of software start-ups founded by UW students and what they did
that helped them grow and what failed to help.

